# Cheap Sugar at Aldi



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

2.89/ 5 pound bag in Holland Mi at Aldi the cheapest I have found.


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

Curious to know if it's pure cane?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Last I got at Aldi the bag said "sugar"


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

There's a difference between cane sugar, and beet sugar. Sugar Beets may be GMO's.

Tony P.


----------



## paul4168 (Aug 19, 2010)

harris teeter in NC in 4 pound bags tends to be cheaper than walmart and aldi's.....sometimes aldi's is close


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

My bees don't want to try GMO's, (although for the robbers, I'm not picky). But rather than make another stop, 50 lbs at costco of imperial pure cane sugar will have to do.


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

Since there is virtually no plant material in refined sugar, I wouldn't worry about the GMO issue per se in terms of bee health. But if you want to avoid GMO beet sugar for some other reason (e.g. possible pesticide residues in the sugar or boycotting GMO agriculture in general) I fully support you.

Mark


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Those doggone mezo americans created this gmo maize and made a whole huge civilization possible. Look it up. Everything you eat has been effected by genetic modification over time. You just don't have enough to worry about.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Since GMO's were created mainly to facilitate Roundup, formerly known as Agent Orange, with known toxic effects, and since I can't personally wash those sugar beets before Processing, yes, I am boycotting GMO sugar. I have no idea whether the roundup is actually removed from the beets before processing. Or even whether it can be.

That was a factor in why I got bees, little did I know how much MORE sugar I'd be buying.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

I have been buying pure cane at Sams, $15.13 per 25 lbs. Sounds like I better check out Aldi.


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't support or work for the biotech companies, but I also don't subscribe to the idea that GMO = bad or chemicals = bad in all cases.

Roundup (glyphosate) is not Agent Orange (a mixture of 2,4-D and 2,4,5-T), nor is there any similarity between the two compounds. Glyphosate has relatively low human and insect toxicity, as it targets a biochemical pathway found only in plants. That's not to say that I would eat it, but I wouldn't worry about Roundup residues in sugar. 

Imidacloprid (a systemic neonicotinoid insecticide) is frequently used to treat sugar beet seeds of both GMO and non-GMO varieties. Presumably a small amount of this remains in the beet, and very tiny amount might remain in the sugar. Imidacloprid is extremely toxic to bees, unlike Roundup, so it could be a problem. However, attempts to detect imidacloprid in sugar have come up empty, implying that the sugar refining process is effective at removing it.

Both beet sugar and cane sugar are 99.95% pure sucrose. There are enough differences in the other 0.05% to affect baking characteristics, so I wouldn't be entirely surprised to hear of an effect on bees. Michael Bush believes beet and cane sugar are equivalent:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm#kindofsugar

The USDA agrees:
http://www.beesource.com/resources/...n-selecting-sugars-for-feeding-to-honey-bees/

Note however in the USDA source that partially refined beet sugar is toxic to bees while partially refined cane sugar is not. That implies to me that perhaps some of those 0.05% of impurities are not good for the girls. Even so, I'm still inclined to buy the cheapest sugar when I need to feed and let them eat their own honey as much as possible.

Mark


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I suspect in 20 years we will know whether glyphosate is toxic to humans, is causing the massive increase in breast cancer rates and prostate cancer rates despite all medical research attempting to turning it around.

In the meantime, it is sprayed on so many crops that even my chicken feed is doubtless loaded with it. I just try to produce most of my own food, and enough for my grandchildren. Needless to say I do not use Roundup. And we all die sometime. 

Thanks for the info. I'll stick with cane as long as I can afford to. 

Gypsi


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, not to disappoint anyone, but unless you find organic sugar cane, there are plenty of herbicides and insecticides that are sprayed on sugar cane. Just as an example, at the bottom of this web page is a list of herbicides that can be used:

http://www.sugarcanecrops.com/agronomic_practices/weed_management/


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Like I said, we are all gonna die. It's a given. Birth, death and taxes.....

Organic sugar is available at costco, but at about $9 for 5 lbs, I can't afford to feed it to the bees. I have used it.

Gypsi


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Vance G said:


> Those doggone mezo americans created this gmo maize and made a whole huge civilization possible. Look it up. Everything you eat has been effected by genetic modification over time. You just don't have enough to worry about.


Until I can train my bees not to visit GMO plants, Im not really concerned about feeding the sugar obtained by it either. Dont get me wrong, Im not all about the trash that goes into the food supply, but if its between feeding the possible GMO sugar or them starving, Ill feed it.


----------



## taxonomy (Apr 15, 2010)

Vance G said:


> Those doggone mezo americans created this gmo maize and made a whole huge civilization possible.



I think we're not taking about simple plant husbandry here which I do not think anyone objects too. What we are talking about is the insertion by mechanical means of parts of the DNA sequence into the nucleus of a cell that will divide to become a whole organism. 

You responded to a post in this thread about Genetically Modified Organisms and substituted bioengineering. Bioengineering is a very wide field that can include planting banks of dikes with plants to stop erosion or growing human livers in pigs making glow in the dark kittens. 

Anytime someone uses doggone in a post it sets off alarm bells.


----------



## awspence (Mar 6, 2011)

... Nevermind, already been covered.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Luttera (Mark),

Welcome to the site, and thank you for a well thought out post.


----------



## prisonman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
Went to Aldi's this morning and the 5lb bags are selling at $2.98. Walmart 5lb bags $3.08. If anyone in this area has them for less please let us know. Is there any bulk sugar here in New England for sale?


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yesterday, paid 2.89 ib. in 25 lb sack,Walmart


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

American beekeepers on the northern border might do well to take a shopping trip to Canada in the fall. I don't know why, but $2.79 - $2.89 per 5lb bag is our regular price here. When it goes on sale, I've bought it for $1.50 per 5lbs as recently as this summer. That's $0.30 per pound. I can't imagine what you could get it for in bulk...

Just checked my local grocery store flyer online - $1.99 per 5lbs. That's sitting at $0.40 per pound. Couple that with the fact that the US dollar is worth a little bit more than the Canadian Dollar right now...

Adam


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I emailed Aldi this morning and got a quick response and a phone call confirming that all their sugar is cane sugar. Yahoo!! Off to Aldi tonight to stock up. The Middletown, CT store has it at $2.39 for a 5lb bag.


----------



## prisonman (Jan 20, 2011)

rjphil said:


> I emailed Aldi this morning and got a quick response and a phone call confirming that all their sugar is cane sugar. Yahoo!! Off to Aldi tonight to stock up. The Middletown, CT store has it at $2.39 for a 5lb bag.


I live here in Griswold not that far from you. You would think that the Aldi's here would be the same price! Price is 
$.60 higher. What gives.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Vance G said:


> ... Everything you eat has been effected by genetic modification over time. You just don't have enough to worry about.


Amen, my sentiments exactly. In fact what you eat also changes the eater, seemingly for the better. 

In a sugar related matter, the milk sugars most northern Europeans and many Africans and Middle East peoples consume has led to GMO humans who can digest milk products without the stomach cramps and gas the rest of the world experience when they consume dairy products. 

Some say this gene only appeared in human DNA 6,000 or so years ago, but appear it did. The gene that allows many of us to eat dairy products is said to be the latest big new thing to come down the human evolutionary highway. 

So if you do not wish to buy beet sugar because you are afraid of GMOs that is one thing. However when some of us raise our opposition to GMOs, science, and "progress," to the same levels of blind opposition that William Jennings Bryant displayed concerning evolution during the Scopes Monkey Trial, people start to worry.


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

Of course, everything is a GMO of some sort - (evolution, hello?). I think that the discussion centers around things that are artificially modified vs. a more natural process. When I have the option of GMO/non-GMO sugars, I'll always go with the non-GMO until it it no longer available.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

GMO are genes modified in a lab not exactly what you would call evolution, even though those genes are evolving by human manipulation. (Evolution NOT) Ain’t language great??? IFAS @ the University of Florida is developing a GMO bee so all our problems will soon be solved. Research brought us the African bee and look how that is working out.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

mac said:


> Research brought us the African bee and look how that is working out.


Sort of throwing the baby out with the bath water aren't you?

Tom


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

tefer2 said:


> Yesterday, paid 2.89 ib. in 25 lb sack,Walmart


 I will take a ton @ $0.11 1/2 per lb.

look at post 22




BEE HAPPY Jim134


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

skydiver said:


> 2.89/ 5 pound bag in Holland Mi at Aldi the cheapest I have found.


In my Aldi store it was $ 2.59 for 5lb, cheapest in the area.
They just raised the price to $ 2.89.

Food and cost of living prices are going up daily, faster that Feds can print new worthless money.


----------

